# Help Iberital Mc2 burrs won't turn



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

Hi folks,

I bought a second hand iberital mc2 grinder. When I got the machine it was grinding too coarse. I took the burrs off and gave them a good cleaning ensuring they were entirely free from debris. I've put it back together and when I switch on the machine the motor runs but the burrs do not turn. Inside the machine is spotless and I'm just looking to see if anyone can help me. It was meant to be a step up from my delonghi grinder ?. It makes a sound like it's trying to work but the burrs just don't move. I've not over tightened them either.


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

It doesn't take much to jam one of these. I couldn't grind some harder beans at all so would have to manually turn the burrs to free things up if it jammed.

You can do this by attaching a socket spanner to the top. I wouldn't force it as this could do damage, but it might tell you if this is a physical resistance issue.

Have you backed off the burrs a long way to be sure they aren't touching?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

richwade80 said:


> It doesn't take much to jam one of these. I couldn't grind some harder beans at all so would have to manually turn the burrs to free things up if it jammed.
> 
> You can do this by attaching a socket spanner to the top. I wouldn't force it as this could do damage, but it might tell you if this is a physical resistance issue.
> 
> ...


 I've taken the burrs all the way back to open position, when I flip the on switch it just makes a whirling noise like its trying it's hardest to rotate but it just won't turn.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

StevenG91 said:


> I've taken the burrs all the way back to open position, when I flip the on switch it just makes a whirling noise like its trying it's hardest to rotate but it just won't turn.


 How did you hold the motor still to undo the top burr holding nut ? Did you shock the nut to undo it? Is the motor running or just buzzing ?


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Sounds like you have resistance in the system somewhere. Might need to dismantle again and check if the burrs spin freely as you go.

To give you an idea. The burrs could just about be turned by hand so I would apply more force than that. You'd need a cloth etc as the burrs are sharp... obviously.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

El carajillo said:


> How did you hold the motor still to undo the top burr holding nut ? Did you shock the nut to undo it? Is the motor running or just buzzing ?


 I turned the first burr by hand to get that off. The second burr has a but on the top, I've got the correct size socket wrench but couldn't hold this still to get enough force to under the burr. The motor is making a hell of a racket


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

richwade80 said:


> Sounds like you have resistance in the system somewhere. Might need to dismantle again and check if the burrs spin freely as you go.
> 
> To give you an idea. The burrs could just about be turned by hand so I would apply more force than that. You'd need a cloth etc as the burrs are sharp... obviously.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I can turn the bottom burr with the socket wrench but I can't get the top bolt off to pop it out.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The 10 mm nut (holding the lower burr) has a L/H thread. In order to undo it, wrap a couple of turns of tape around the lower burr and place a ring spanner over the taped burr ( about 18 -- 19 mm ring S/P, use your socket to undo the nut while holding the ring spanner.

IS THE MOTOR RUNNING OR JUST BUZZING ???

Did you try tapping the spanner initially to try and undo the nut ? If you did you may have stripped some of the teeth off the gear the spindle is attached to (it is only NYLON/ plastic.


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

El carajillo said:


> The 10 mm nut (holding the lower burr) has a L/H thread. In order to undo it, wrap a couple of turns of tape around the lower burr and place a ring spanner over the taped burr ( about 18 -- 19 mm ring S/P, use your socket to undo the nut while holding the ring spanner.
> 
> IS THE MOTOR RUNNING OR JUST BUZZING ???
> 
> Did you try tapping the spanner initially to try and undo the nut ? If you did you may have stripped some of the teeth off the gear the spindle is attached to (it is only NYLON/ plastic.


 Ill trying doing the above if I have stripped the gear is it easy enough to replace? It's more than a buzzing sound I would say


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I think you have stripped probably partially stripped the gear  When you have removed the lower burr, try gently holding the spindle between finger and thumb and turn the grinder on. You should be able to feel the vibration of the spinning motor against the plastic gear.

This will indicate the motor is OK and just the plastic gear stripped.

The plastic gear and spindle is about £ 12. It is not difficult to replace (just a PIA). You will need to remove the base to access the motor and gear.

Take care when removing the base as some of the screws hold a lead weight in the bottom, If you release these screws it can drop down and cause damage.


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

El carajillo said:


> I think you have stripped probably partially stripped the gear  When you have removed the lower burr, try gently holding the spindle between finger and thumb and turn the grinder on. You should be able to feel the vibration of the spinning motor against the plastic gear.
> 
> This will indicate the motor is OK and just the plastic gear stripped.
> 
> ...


 I was afraid you were gonna say it was a pain in the ass ?. I'll order a new gear and hope for the best. I wish there was a step by step on what to do so I dont kill the grinder! Thanks for the advice!!


----------

